# Bash Prizes



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 18, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone would like to donate a prize or two tho the IAP Birthday Bash - we're looking for prizes of $25 value or higher, and you may be asked to ship it internationally, if the prize is won by someone overseas.  

We often have boxes of blanks, etc. which are used as prizes for games such as the trivia contest. 

Please let me know if you'd like to donate anything, and I'll put it on the list.  You can send me a PM with a rough idea of what you'd like to donate (i.e Box of blanks), the value ($25 or higher, please - to give everyone a fair shot at a good prize), and you'll get the details of the winner in February. 

Thanks in advance on behalf of the Birthday Bash planning team, and the winners of your prizes!  

Andrew


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 18, 2013)

You can put me down for two prizes Andrew. They'll be much like I did last year. I'll pm the details when I get home tonight.


----------



## JohnU (Dec 18, 2013)

You can put me down for 2 prizes also Andrew.  I'll pm you.


----------



## vanngo5d (Dec 18, 2013)

Andrew I can donate a couple of prizes.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 19, 2013)

I would be happy to contribute a box of very nice blanks as a prize.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you to all who have replied thus far for your donations.  I have all those listed above recorded - Vanngo5d, I put you down for two Boxes of Blanks (as you said a couple). 

Could I please ask that any further offers to donate go to my PM inbox, so I can make sure that none get lost?   

Thank you very much! 

Andrew


----------



## PR_Princess (Dec 19, 2013)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> *Could I please ask that any further offers to donate go to my PM inbox*,
> 
> Andrew


 
Hmmm Andrew.... didn't Jeff just increase your PM box to 1500 messages? Now wouldn't it be cool, if for the Big 10th Anniversary, we could perhaps fill that up??? :devil:


(You know me, anything I can do to help Andrew!!!!:tongue::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin




BTW PM sent.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 19, 2013)

yes and I'm only at 800 = so lets fill it up!


----------



## healeydays (Dec 19, 2013)

Put me down for 2 prizes.


----------



## vanngo5d (Dec 19, 2013)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Thank you to all who have replied thus far for your donations.  I have all those listed above recorded - Vanngo5d, I put you down for two Boxes of Blanks (as you said a couple).
> 
> Could I please ask that any further offers to donate go to my PM inbox, so I can make sure that none get lost?
> 
> ...



 Before I'm in too deep and will be casting till the 2015 bash . A couple of boxes is about 12 blanks total of my custom casting. I will do a mix of Cigar bands, Industrial Metal, and a special one. You can split it however you want.
Thanks,


----------



## longbeard (Dec 19, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Put me down for 2 prizes.


 

Thats what Don said :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Dec 19, 2013)

PR_Princess said:


> maxwell_smart007 said:
> 
> 
> > *Could I please ask that any further offers to donate go to my PM inbox*,
> ...



Mods have 2000 :biggrin:


----------



## Scott (Dec 19, 2013)

Andrew!

You're still drumming up prizes for the Bash?  I love that!  And I would be honored if you would accept a prize donation from me.  You are the best, my friend!

Scott.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 20, 2013)

I have already made plans to send about $175-ish worth of 'stuff' to Jeff.  I am waiting for the Christmas holiday to be over to send the two USPS Priority Mail boxes I have ready.


I didn't forget...just don't want the boxes in the 'pile-of-mail' during the holiday:wink:





Scott (Happy upcoming Bash) B


----------



## mredburn (Dec 21, 2013)

I will be donating again this year. I will contact you when I get it finalized.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 21, 2013)

Scott said:


> Andrew!
> 
> You're still drumming up prizes for the Bash?  I love that!  And I would be honored if you would accept a prize donation from me.  You are the best, my friend!
> 
> Scott.



I'd be happy to record a prize from you Scott - as long as it includes an "ugly" pen, for old time's sake! :biggrin:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 22, 2013)

Just a reminder - please let me know the value of your prize when you donate if it's well in excess of $25.  We ask that all prizes are at least $25 in value (so as to be a single prize without having to combine).  

As well, if it's well in excess of that (i.e. an entire set of pen blanks salvaged from the Captain's cabin of the Titanic, hand-selected by James Cameron, while he was filming Avatar 3 on his iPhone 6s and simultaneously podcasting with the Loch Ness monster(who was on vacation at Cannes, screening the explosive documentary on who really shot JFK), then please let me know that as well, so I can pass that on to the prize team!


----------



## jeff (Dec 22, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> I have already made plans to send about $175-ish worth of 'stuff' to Jeff.  I am waiting for the Christmas holiday to be over to send the two USPS Priority Mail boxes I have ready.
> 
> 
> I didn't forget...just don't want the boxes in the 'pile-of-mail' during the holiday:wink:
> ...



Thanks, Scott! Boxes always get special attention at my house. Envelopes not so much :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 22, 2013)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Just a reminder - please let me know the value of your prize when you donate if it's well in excess of $25.  We ask that all prizes are at least $25 in value (so as to be a single prize without having to combine).
> 
> As well, if it's well in excess of that (i.e. _an entire set of pen blanks salvaged from the Captain's cabin of the Titanic, hand-selected by James Cameron, while he was filming Avatar 3 on his iPhone 6s and simultaneously podcasting with the Loch Ness monster(who was on vacation at Cannes, screening the explosive documentary on who really shot JFK_), then please let me know that as well, so I can pass that on to the prize team!




I think that one should be in the auctions, Andrew!!  Smitty will go nuts!!


----------



## jimm1 (Dec 22, 2013)

I'll throw in Jack Daniel's blanks. PM sent


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 24, 2013)

jeff said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> > I have already made plans to send about $175-ish worth of 'stuff' to Jeff.  I am waiting for the Christmas holiday to be over to send the two USPS Priority Mail boxes I have ready.
> ...


 

One of the boxes might be quite heavy....just warning you.  Okay, maybe both will be:wink:

I don't like those envelopes either!  Always seem to be wanting you to mail something back(as well as a check).....ECK!




Scott (it's too cold to sawmill now) B


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 29, 2013)

post-Christmas prize bump!


----------



## mredburn (Dec 29, 2013)

I will be donating some pen kits, I am working on the designs and types.
one will be extra special.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just to get my donation recorded here as well. 8 blanks of my various castings which the recipient can choose colors and materials valued at $112. And a special auction item if so desired.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 29, 2013)

consider it so desired!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Dec 29, 2013)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> consider it so desired!



It will come with the magazine it was featured in.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm going to sound like a broken-record here, but many of the contests in the Bash require prizes, and many of these have been traditionally been provided as Boxes of Blanks sent from one member to another - in addition to raising money to support the site, the BASH is a great opportunity for our membership to build the sense of community that makes it a great place to visit.   

While we're starting to get a good selection of prizes, we need more boxes of blanks if you want to have as many contests and prizes as we've had in years past (including daily trivia winners) - so if you want to help out, and are thinking about how nice it would be to bring joy to another member during the Bash, please consider donating a box of blanks!  

(just remember, we don't know who may win your prize, or where in the world they may be!)


----------



## SteveG (Jan 3, 2014)

I will provide a very nice box of blanks that can be described as "Sure to Please".


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks very much, Steve - I'll mark that down!


----------



## gimpy (Jan 3, 2014)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> I'm going to sound like a broken-record here, but many of the contests in the Bash require prizes, and many of these have been traditionally been provided as Boxes of Blanks sent from one member to another - in addition to raising money to support the site, the BASH is a great opportunity for our membership to build the sense of community that makes it a great place to visit.
> 
> While we're starting to get a good selection of prizes, we need more boxes of blanks if you want to have as many contests and prizes as we've had in years past (including daily trivia winners) - so if you want to help out, and are thinking about how nice it would be to bring joy to another member during the Bash, please consider donating a box of blanks!
> 
> (just remember, we don't know who may win your prize, or where in the world they may be!)




When you say a box, is there a certain number of blanks expected ?


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 3, 2014)

gimpy said:


> maxwell_smart007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to sound like a broken-record here, but many of the contests in the Bash require prizes, and many of these have been traditionally been provided as Boxes of Blanks sent from one member to another - in addition to raising money to support the site, the BASH is a great opportunity for our membership to build the sense of community that makes it a great place to visit.
> ...




Usually it is a small flat rate box.  This will hold 11-12 blanks, if they are just over 3/4" (most common blank size).  However, if they are over 5.5" long, the box only holds about 6.  So, kinda depends what you are using to fill the box!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 3, 2014)

Not at all, Gimpy - all we ask is that you estimate it's value to be at least $25 (quite easy with blanks). 

It could be a larger box of cheap blanks,  a small box of cool blanks, an envelope of interesting blanks, a handful of unique and valuable blanks, etc - your prize, i.e. your decision and your discretion!  Just make something you think another member might be happy to receive if they happen to win a daily triva contest or the like! 

Heck, we all like blanks, and we all have blanks that others may not have - so it's a free-for all for whatever you'd like to come up with.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks Ed - you must type faster than I (or even electrons slow down in this extreme weather!)


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 3, 2014)

BTW, to further clarify the cost involved---a small flat rate to Canada is $20, to the rest of the world is $25.

IN ADDITION, you CAN use a video box, which is a little larger (extra inch high and long, about a half inch wider---adds LOTS of blanks, because you can have two "side-by-side") for INTERNATIONAL SMALL FLAT RATE.   The SAME box can be shipped in the USA, but it is NOT flat rate, so postage can get pricey ($10+) if travelling across country.


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 3, 2014)

Count me in for a box of blanks.
I will include 1 yellow cedar burl blank in box!


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jan 3, 2014)

Andrew,

I'll donate a very nice assortment of blanks.

Robert


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 3, 2014)

THank you both!


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Jan 3, 2014)

Andrew I can donate a watch parts pen blank. I can make the winners choice, Jr, Sierra, or Aero. Mickey Mouse, Betty Boop, Bugs Bunny, or regular watch face. Paint or carbon fiber base the winner gets to make the decisions. It should be worth $25, of course since it based on the winners picks it won't be ready to mail the day they win. 

Mike


----------



## edman2 (Jan 3, 2014)

Andrew,
Put me down for a box of blanks.  Glad to help.


----------



## Edgar (Jan 3, 2014)

Probably everyone knows this already, but I'll mention it anyway -- When I'm sending a SFRB of blanks, I like to put the box inside a flat rate padded envelope. It's a little cheaper than the SFRB rate and I can cram a few more blanks around the box if I want to. You have to order the padded envelopes from USPS, but they are free.
FWIW
Ed


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 3, 2014)

thanks edman2!


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 3, 2014)

ed4copies said:


> B... you CAN use a video box, which is a little larger (extra inch high and long, about a half inch wider---adds LOTS of blanks, because you can have two "side-by-side") for INTERNATIONAL SMALL FLAT RATE.   The SAME box can be shipped in the USA, but it is NOT flat rate, so postage can get pricey ($10+) if travelling across country.


For cheaper postage, the priority mail video box (box 1096) will fit inside a priority mail flat-rate envelope (especially a padded flat-rate envelope).  Then it ships at the same price as the small flat-rate box.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 3, 2014)

Sylvanite said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > B... you CAN use a video box, which is a little larger (extra inch high and long, about a half inch wider---adds LOTS of blanks, because you can have two "side-by-side") for INTERNATIONAL SMALL FLAT RATE.   The SAME box can be shipped in the USA, but it is NOT flat rate, so postage can get pricey ($10+) if travelling across country.
> ...



Careful Eric---OUR post office will not accept it in a flat rate envelope.  However, they WILL accept  it in the padded flat rate.  Every post office has their own rules---that silly document from the UNITED STATES postal service means nothing if the local postmaster disagrees in the interpretation.  Of course I CAN go 10 miles down the road and get a different interpretation (which I like better).


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jan 3, 2014)

As someone who has worked at a place that receives a lot of packages packed from all kinds of people I can tell you that a lot of times when a box is put in an envelope the envelope is the only thing that makes it. Heavy boxes with pointed corners will tear the flat rate envelopes.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jan 3, 2014)

Displaced Canadian said:


> As someone who has worked at a place that receives a lot of packages packed from all kinds of people I can tell you that a lot of times when a box is put in an envelope the envelope is the only thing that makes it. Heavy boxes with pointed corners will tear the flat rate envelopes.



That's why you use a lot of clear packing tape around the edges and corners! :biggrin:


----------



## NittanyLion (Jan 3, 2014)

Sign me up for a box of burl blanks....I can cut it into slabs or blanks.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Steve - I've got that marked down.  Thank you very much!


----------



## gimpy (Jan 4, 2014)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Not at all, Gimpy - all we ask is that you estimate it's value to be at least $25 (quite easy with blanks).
> 
> It could be a larger box of cheap blanks,  a small box of cool blanks, an envelope of interesting blanks, a handful of unique and valuable blanks, etc - your prize, i.e. your decision and your discretion!  Just make something you think another member might be happy to receive if they happen to win a daily triva contest or the like!
> 
> Heck, we all like blanks, and we all have blanks that others may not have - so it's a free-for all for whatever you'd like to come up with.



Ok, put me in for a box, $50.00 value


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 4, 2014)

gimpy said:


> Ok, put me in for a box, $50.00 value



Thank you very much - consider it done!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 7, 2014)

A heartfelt THANK YOU to all those who have stepped forward to donate a prize for the BASH so far - your generousity is what makes this forum great! 

The BASH is a great community building event, and it's wonderful to see people giving prizes to be won by other members. 

If you do decide to donate, thank you very much!  If you win a prize, please make sure to send a personal thank you to the member who donated the prize which you won. 

We can always use more - the more prizes, the bigger the bash, and the happier the membership!  

Andrew


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 9, 2014)

Andrew, I'm sure I told you that I would donate some prizes but don't remember exactly what I said and can't find it - will you send me a PM with what I said I'd give. And before you people start laughing remember this - if you're lucky someday you too will be as my wife puts it "older than dirt".





maxwell_smart007 said:


> A heartfelt THANK YOU to all those who have stepped forward to donate a prize for the BASH so far - your generousity is what makes this forum great!
> 
> The BASH is a great community building event, and it's wonderful to see people giving prizes to be won by other members.
> 
> ...


----------



## mredburn (Jan 9, 2014)

pm sent


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 9, 2014)

Sylvanite said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > B... you CAN use a video box, which is a little larger (extra inch high and long, about a half inch wider---adds LOTS of blanks, because you can have two "side-by-side") for INTERNATIONAL SMALL FLAT RATE. The SAME box can be shipped in the USA, but it is NOT flat rate, so postage can get pricey ($10+) if travelling across country.
> ...


Additionally - since USPS started 'zoning', for priority mail addresses pretty close to you can acutally find it a little cheaper to go just priority mail then flat rate for up to about 1 pound. Also the regional flat rate box A will hold more bulk and can be only a few cents more than SFRB for some zones.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 9, 2014)

Belay that Andrew - Mike contacted me with the information.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 9, 2014)

Perfect!  

And thanks for the BUMP in this thread.  

Remember, all prizes are donated directly to your other members - so think of this as a massive 'prize in the hat', where everyone gets their name in the hat - so the more prizes we have, the more happy members at the end of the bash!


----------



## edicehouse (Jan 10, 2014)

All right waiting for paper work so I can finish work for the day, so this might get dangerous.


----------

